
Eyeglass Vendor, Imprisoned for Terrorizing Consumers, Is Accused of Fraud - jawns
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/25/business/eyeglass-vendor-imprisoned-for-terrorizing-consumers-is-accused-of-fraud.html
======
jawns
Previous links about this guy that were posted on HN:

\---

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1977048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1977048)
(143 points, 43 comments)

DecorMyEyes Merchant Vitaly Borker Arrested After NYT Piece On Google Rankings

[http://searchengineland.com/decormyeyes-merchant-vitaly-
bork...](http://searchengineland.com/decormyeyes-merchant-vitaly-borker-
arrested-after-nyt-piece-on-google-57921)

\---

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2545667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2545667)
(8 points, 1 comments)

Online Seller Who Bullied Customers Pleads Guilty

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/13/business/13borker.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/13/business/13borker.html)

\---

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505482)
(1 point, 0 comments)

Web Businessman Sentenced for Threats

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/07/business/vitaly-borker-
own...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/07/business/vitaly-borker-owner-of-
decormyeyes-sentenced-for-threats-to-customers.html)

